# Anyone with B13 pics please post em here, i need ideas



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

hey guys, im not going to like make a replica of anyones car but i would love to see as many b13 pics as i can so i can through some ideas together for like body work, paint and performance, i have a ga16de but it will be pulled out in a couple of week and rebiult and the head will be outfitted with valve spring jwt cams and ecu ported and polished along with the intake manifold ported and polished, i need some headers also anyone know of some good one i know hotshot is the best but there like 400 dollars man, but any ideas and pics would be awesome, please help me out. later guys.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

look at the member rides section in sr20deforum.com....there are tons of them there


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

check my cardomain site in my sig


----------

